# Hamster ball



## Bast1981 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if i can use an hamster ball to let my rats wander around the house. I have a male and female rat and i just had about 6 babies just about 2 weeks ago. I know i will seperate the females from the males so i don't have anymore babies


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

As far as I know, hamster balls can be really tough on their backs, especially as they get bigger. I don't know if this is true, but I also feel like being in a hamster ball could give them some breathing issues if they're in there for more than just a few minutes since they're not too well ventillated. Plus, rats are very intelligent and they really ought to be able to fully experience the world around them. I'd suggest either rat-proofing a room for them or taking them out on your bed/a large table for exercise time.


----------



## anglethatispurple (Jan 3, 2013)

I've also heard that they aren't good for their backs. I think if you really wanted to use one to get a really big one and not have them in it for too long. I have a large ferret ball but i just use it as a hiding place in there cage with the doors of and some fabric inside. I think it would be a lot more fun just to watch them run around a room and would be easier for you to interact and play with them as well. A good place for them to run around if you worried about not having a rat proof room is a bathroom.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

I used to use the XXL one for chins when my rats were younger but after a few months they just sat in it, so I too turned it into a hiding place for them and that is a better use for it lol


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hm I think it's bad idea, honestly. It would be really tough on their backs. Breathing would be difficult as well. Not to mention that rats dont have the best eyesight and trying to see through a colored ball probably wouldnt work out to well!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't like them even for hamsters...just feel really bad for the critter!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not just their backs, (which may or may not be true) but rats have poor vision as it is. The balls can make it harder to see and scare them. And, when rats are scared, they tend to urinate and defecate. All that gets trapped in the ball, which the rats will have to walk in, and it also traps the ammonia the waste produces. Rats have poor respiratory systems and the balls make it hard for them to breathe just as themselves. Add in the ammonia and you've got a bad time on your hands.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Rodents like to interact with their environment; a ball completely prevents them from doing so. I can't stand them and never use them.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I dinky really like them... What about using the bathroom for play time? Or another rat proofed room? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't * sorry.... This darn i pad!!!!! Automatically "corrects" spelling .. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indywroe (Jan 16, 2013)

Eleanor Lamb said:


> I used to use the XXL one for chins when my rats were younger but after a few months they just sat in it, so I too turned it into a hiding place for them and that is a better use for it lol
> View attachment 12499




Just wondering what bedding you have? It looks great and I think my rat would love it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

I have one rat that actually likes the ball- I have a 12.5 in. and he fits in ok (he is 400 g). When he is free-ranging, he just runs and hides in one spot the whole time, but put him in the ball and he is fearless... goes everywhere. Like his own armored personnel vehicle lol. He does not defecate in it unless he is in there for too long (+30 min). No respiratory issues with it. My other boy does not like it at all, so maybe this is just an oddity.


----------

